# My new Flatband Hunter



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Well after my friend cracked the original Fish Oak Hunter I sent it over to Gary (Flatband) to see if he could make me a duplicate of the little catty in sweet cocobolla.I just recieved it today and Oh MY--it is SOoo lovely. Its exactly the same shape but with a beautiful grain and oily finish with a very dense feel.Thanks again Gary!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent wok by Gary, gotta love that Cocobolo


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

My Flatband Skeen in Coco it awesome. Sweet shooter also. Gary, you the man.
Philly


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary also has some Osage of which my Skeen ergo is a real beauty and feels great in the hand. I recently attached a tiny compass in two of my flatband slings.I have a nice little arsenal now,good thing I bought a tackle box for all this stuff! I use Garys reccommended folded .030 latex with the 1 1/2" to 3/4 tapered cut and it packs a nice punch with half inch balls.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

that is sweet


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know guys ,I tried to do things the right way by getting in touch with Fish (Justin) at Jacks Shed but I got no answer in the PM section. I wanted to ask him if it was all right to try to repair this frame or if not replace it. I didn't think he would mind but I did try to do ask before I went forward. I had the same thing happen to another guy. Anyway,glad you like it CV! Flatband


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That one turned out really nice too.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

oooooh, very nice indeed. love the grain and color.


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

I think there are alot of examples of copies of good designs out there now. Jim Harris made a beautiful Shooting Star which of course was designed by Bill Herriman.I have that one in cocobolla too!And now there's Hogancastings making replicas of famous old time designs. A quick story- I have a love affair with wood canvas canoes and one of the old time builders who died in 1906 made a famous canoe called the Indian Girl.They are still around but the antiques are priced way too high. A boat builder drew up offset plans which I bought and sent it to a builder who made the mould and can now build brand new Indian Girls exactly like the old ones.Its like raising them from the dead because in time they would end up gone forever!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice she's a beauty


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------

